# Doctor's Woodshop??



## Alan Sweet (Oct 10, 2016)

I have been using Doctor's Woodshop walnut oil for last couple years. In fact, I normall order it in gallon containers whcih I go through in about 8-9months. I am down to my last quart and went to the website to order more. The website is gone..... The only place I can find any is at Woodcraft website. And their prices are always premium +.

Anyone know what happen?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2016)

No I don't know. I never could make it work for me like I wanted. He spent about 30 minutes on the phone trying to help me but I just never did like it as well as some other products I use. Real nice guy though, I hope he is okay. Maybe he just retired. I think his name is Mike?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2016)

Alan I just went to his site and it's working for me.

http://doctorswoodshop.com/


----------



## Tony (Oct 10, 2016)

The website does say he'll be gone from 10/1 until 10/16. Tony


----------

